# Teaching in WA



## gatsby (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post so go easy on me! I have just been told that my spouse visa (my wife is an Aussie) will be granted on Monday 8th of august and we hope to fly to perth on wed 17th august to live permanently. I have just resigned from my post as Principal teacher of PE in a high school in Edinburgh and in total have 8 years teaching experience. I have a 4 year honours degree - BEd in PE, will this experience and degree automatically convert to allow me to teach in wa? If so, does anyone have any tips on how to obtain work straight away? I have applied to wa college of teachers to be registered. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2011)

*Teaching*



gatsby said:


> Hi all, this is my first post so go easy on me! I have just been told that my spouse visa (my wife is an Aussie) will be granted on Monday 8th of august and we hope to fly to perth on wed 17th august to live permanently. I have just resigned from my post as Principal teacher of PE in a high school in Edinburgh and in total have 8 years teaching experience. I have a 4 year honours degree - BEd in PE, will this experience and degree automatically convert to allow me to teach in wa? If so, does anyone have any tips on how to obtain work straight away? I have applied to wa college of teachers to be registered. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi Gatsby and welcome to the site. I'm sure you will be able to get information you need here.
Will you still be teaching PE when after you make the move or will you try teaching other subject as well?

Gene


----------



## gatsby (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi gene, thanks for the reply. 
Yes, I plan to teach PE in Perth. I also have a number of coaching qualifications in football (soccer!) so may try to supplement my income with that. 
Does anybody else have any info on finding teaching jobs?
Gatsby


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

these should help

State school jobs: The Department of Education - Jobs & Careers
Catholic school jobs: CEOWA :: Employment


----------



## gatsby (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks ibu, I have to wait for my wacot registration to come though, but will then apply to both of these organisations. 

I asked for advice on suburbs to live near fremantle on the housing thread, but haven't had any replies... Does anyone have any thoughts?

Gatsby


----------



## nbadiani (Aug 4, 2011)

Smart recruitment are great I would join up with them. I keep recommending them ( no I am not in recruitment) but they are the only ones that keep in touch!


----------

